# Sunday High Island Birds



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Had a great time at High Island this evening. Here's a few...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Good stuff. I was wondering when you were going to make it out there. Looks like a lot of activity finally.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great pics. Any eggs or chicks in sight? Prolly still too early, huh.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

utterly beautiful. thank you for sharing these Brett. i'm so glad you had a great time.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Brett, Musta just missed ya, we left about 3:00 to head back.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

You're right, it's still a little early. We should start seeing the first chicks hatch in mid-late April. I usually go back the first week of May and there are plenty of babies in the nests.



MT Stringer said:


> Great pics. Any eggs or chicks in sight? Prolly still too early, huh.
> Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like that last one the best. How crowded was it out there? Might try going that way next friday. Can you get there from the boliver side yet?


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Brett,

These photos are excellent!! Thank you for sharing! 


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Usually there is nobody there on Sundays, but there were probably a dozen people there yesterday. There was almost one of every Nikon telephoto present yesterday - 300/2.8, 300/4, 500/4, 200/2, 200-400/4, 600/4. It was pretty neat, especially since I've always been surrounded by white lenses in the past. I avoid that place on Saturdays because it is usually packed and hard to shoot. I took the Winnie route, so I don't know if you can get there the other way. I'll be interested to find out though - I spent a hour sitting still on I-10 on the way there because a truck lost it's load on the highway. I had another 30-45 minutes of delay coming home due to construction. I could really use a hellicopter ;-)

Take your bug spray because the skeeters are already pretty thick down there.



Arlon said:


> I like that last one the best. How crowded was it out there? Might try going that way next friday. Can you get there from the boliver side yet?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We did the Boliver route, no problem except for the ferry, only 2 running. Going across wasnt bad, but coming back we had a bit of a wait.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm so jealous,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful stuff

dick


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

rookie here, can you name the birds please, great pics


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wonderful views as usual Brett. Let me know next time you plan on going and I will tag along. I still have never been and right now I have all the time in the world.
James


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great Egret
Roseate Spoonbill
Tricolored Heron
and the rest are Great Egrets.

The Egrets and Spoonbills nest at the Smith Oaks Rookery (in High Island) every spring and raise their young ones there. It's a great place for birdwatchers and photographers.



Nwilkins said:


> rookie here, can you name the birds please, great pics


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those are some of the best bird shots I've seen. Thank you so much for putting them up here. Great work.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Outstanding!

Next time, take some macros of the skeeters.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Wonderful views as usual Brett. Let me know next time you plan on going and I will tag along. I still have never been and right now I have all the time in the world.
> James


It was a last minute decision this time. I'll hollar at you next time I go. I'm taking off all of next week and will probably make another trip out there if you are going to be around.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

They're all good but I love the spoonbill shot!


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Very, very nice


----------

